# Metallurgy hand books-موسوعة كتب الميتالورجي



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2009)

see attached link
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=metallurgy+handbook


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (11 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة 
رااااااااااااااائع


----------

